

EasyDNS under massive DDoS - fhoxh
http://blog.easydns.org/2013/06/03/ddos-in-progress-2/

======
tedroden
Found out from one of our users via twitter. We switched to EasyDNS after (one
of the) the godaddy fiascos.

Hopefully they get it sorted soon.

